# [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand



## Andy188 (20. März 2013)

*[ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Hallo,

 ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Maus für meine sehr großen Hände.  Ich benutze im Büro eine Logitech G500 ( welche gerade so in Ordnung ist) und zu Hause eine Microsoft  Mouse 5000, diese ist mir aber etwas zu klein...

 Ich suche halt eine wirklich große Maus, welche optimalerweise auch zum Spielen geeignet wäre, ist aber keine muss. 

 Da die Suche in Internet sehr schwer ist ( man erkennt die genaue Größte nicht einmal annähernd), hoffe ich, dass mir einer von euch helfen kann.

 Da ich die Maus täglich über Stunden hinweg bedienen muss, spielt auch der Preis keine große Rolle (Max. wären Ca. 200€...)

 Danke für eure Hilfe!

 Andy


----------



## Abductee (20. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Logitech G400/500 oder Razor Imperator.


----------



## shelby1989 (20. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Logitech G700
Hands-on-Test: Logitech G700 - Multifunktions-Maus mit Makrofunktion und G-Keys


----------



## eric-idle (20. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Hi,

ich bin 1.96m groß und habe entsprechend große Hände.
War ewig auf der Suche und bin dann bei der RAT 7 hängen geblieben - perfekt für mich.

Cyborg R.A.T 7 Gaming Mouse


----------



## Fokker (20. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Eine günstige Alternative GIGABYTE - Peripheriegeräte - Mäuse - Gaming - M6880
ist auch relativ groß. Kannst die Bewertungen bei Amazon oder Alternate lesen. Ich habe die erste Version dieser Maus die ist 13 cm lang, 8 cm breit und 4,5 hoch.


----------



## Zwitschack (20. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

ich sag mal die Roccat Kone pure könntest du dir auch mal anschauen. an deiner stelle würde mal bei den elektrogerätehändlern (saturn, media markt, expert, medimax, ect) vorbeischauen und mal testen wegen der größe. weil eine maus sollte schon gut in der hand liegen, aber das ist ein gefühl und das kannst nur du bestimmen.


----------



## Andy188 (20. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Damit ihr euch mal ein Bild machen könnt,  habe ich euch mal ein Bild mit einer Standard Maus gemacht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wenn ich alle meine Finger strecke, habe ich vom Daumen bis zum kleinen Finger ca. 26,5 cm...


----------



## elpadre (20. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

dafuq?

würd zur Rat raten, Post 4


----------



## ChrisMSI (22. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*



eric-idle schrieb:


> War ewig auf der Suche und bin dann bei der RAT 7 hängen geblieben


Die rat 7 ist eine wahrlich geile maus liegt super in der hand und kann perfekt auf das gameplay und die hand eingestellt werden, man kann sie auch wunderbar umbauen wenn man den kleinen finger auf der maus ablegen will ist einseitenteil mit lippe dabei.. , ich habe sie auch und würde keine ander mehr wollen, beim snipern macht sich der precision butten sehr nützlich und das 2te scroll rad ist auch echt gut zu verwenden kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Ultramarinrot (22. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Hab gerade mal nachgemessen, bei mir sinds 26.4  

Hab auch lange gesucht, hab dann die Rat 7 genommen. Einzige Maus die meine Hand ausfüllen konnte. Wenn die voll ausgefahren ist sind andere Mäuse dagegen Kinderspielzeug 


Ich empfehle dir mal in nen Laden zu gehen und mal nen Paar Möpse ääh Mäuse in die Hand zu nehmen.


LG


----------



## HereIsJohnny (22. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Hast du die Kone XTD schonmal in der Hand gehabt, die erlaubt auch bei ziemlich großen Händen die Maus im Palm Grip zu halten. Ansonsten die RAT 7, Razer Ouroboros oder die Logitech G400.


----------



## dgcss (22. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Also ich kann dir auch nur die GIGABYTE - Peripheriegeräte - Mäuse - Aivia - Aivia M8600 vorschlagen die ich auch besitze. Ich habe (zum glück) nur 20 cm vom handballen bis zeigefinger und komme mit zeige und mittelfinger gradmal FAST bis zur hälfte der Tasten. Die bodenfläche ist fast 14 cm aber oben wegen der "Wölbung" um einiges länger. Dazu kannste die maus als Kabelmaus verwenden oder als kabellose (sind sogar 2 Akkus dabei. Sprich der Zockabend mit kumpels ist gut gesichert. 1 Akku reicht für 10-12 std dauerfolter)

Solltest evtl mal nach Mediamarkt oder Saturn gehen und die Ausstellungsstücke mal in die hand nehmen. Von Roccat wird hier nciht ohne grund immer abgeraten  einfach mal die Problemposts hier im forum lesen.. 3v4 Mäusen gehen nach kürzester Zeit kaputt ... Da verbringste mehr zeit mit der RMA als am PC


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*



dgcss schrieb:


> Von Roccat wird hier nciht ohne grund immer abgeraten  einfach mal die Problemposts hier im forum lesen.. 3v4 Mäusen gehen nach kürzester Zeit kaputt ... Da verbringste mehr zeit mit der RMA als am PC


 Dann habe ich mit der Kone [+] Rev.1 und XTD _jeweils _die _vierte_ Maus bekommen.  Die beiden laufen und laufen und...


----------



## Andy188 (22. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Danke euch, werde später mal die Mäuse googlen und mal schauen.  Im Saturn und Media Markt sind mir die meißten Mäuse einfach viel zu klein... 

 Mit meiner Logitech G500  im Büro bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden, da sie aber trotzdem nicht optimal ist, Suche ich halt noch etwas größeres/ besseres...


----------



## shadie (22. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*

Die hier ist auch groß:

Razer DeathAdder 
Alternativ mit abnehmbarem Kabel:

Razer Mamba 4G (2012)

Die habe ich beide und bin super zufrieden damit.
Meine Hände sind hierfür eigentlich sogar noch etwas zu klein, ist also noch etwas Luft nach oben


----------



## ChrisMSI (22. März 2013)

*AW: [ Kaufberatung]  Maus für sehr große Hand*



Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Wenn die voll ausgefahren ist sind andere Mäuse dagegen Kinderspielzeug


 
deswegen heist sie ja auch Ratte


----------

